# Fort Collins: Beer-rent your fat skins for tomorrow?



## yogi (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got no skins wide enough to fit my 174 BD Justices (119 under foot). I'll buy you a sixer of Fort Collins' finest if you lend me yours so I can ski up at the Pass on Saturday. 

eight oh one 598 nine seven three four.

-Josh


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

you'll have better luck posting this on powderbuzz


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Or TGR or teletips for WAY more traffic.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

You could always buck up and buy a pair like I ended up doing - cheaper now because the season is ending anyway.


----------

